# any good photo opportunities in St. Petersburg



## eggy900 (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm going to russia on monday and i was wondering if anyone knows any good places for taking photos in ST. Petersburg


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jul 21, 2005)

You've gotta be kidding me man. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Grab your architecture lens.


----------



## eggy900 (Jul 21, 2005)

anything in particicular ( apart from st basils)


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Erm... St Basil's Cathedral is in Moscow! Generally, hang round_ Petropavlovskaya              Krepost._

Check this site out for most of the big things:
http://www.travel.spb.ru/theguide/spb.html

Rob


----------

